# tools got stolen



## slapshot (Oct 15, 2011)

So, most of my tools got stolen the other day. Does anybody know if you could buy used taping tools anywhere in Calgary? Is anybody selling any tools? if anybody could help me out with this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss there slapshot (good name), no chance on finding out who stole them, so you can torture , then kill them:furious:

Maybe check out all wall or wall tools on line, I was very shocked at the sticker price on a complete set. still around $3,000 or so. But I almost paid that amount just for a new Bazooka years ago.

Do they got kijiji in your area, I think they do

And so your going to face another loss, your Flames against the Leafs tomorrow night.:jester::jester:

Go Leafs Go


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*Good Luck*



slapshot said:


> So, most of my tools got stolen the other day. Does anybody know if you could buy used taping tools anywhere in Calgary? Is anybody selling any tools? if anybody could help me out with this would be greatly appreciated


check the local pawn shops, that s pretty much the best way at it, I got my tool numbers on my phone


----------



## slapshot (Oct 15, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> check the local pawn shops, that s pretty much the best way at it, I got my tool numbers on my phone


Yeah i would go check out pawn shops (only know few). It would be helpful if you could post tool numbers off your phone when you are free. i do have work on monday and dont have budget to buy all brand new tools


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Slapshot, sorry to hear of your tools being stolen, thats the lowest of the low in my opinion. Stealing someones tools is just sick.
Anyway, keep an eye on ebay too as pawn shops often list stuff on there.
As for the tool numbers, they all unique -Bazooka Joes numbers only relate to HIS tools, yours will be different.
Welcome to the forum, by the way:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Set of tapeworm $850. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f13/classifieds-thread-2323/ I still got them


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

couple of pretty good deals here if you can get them to calgary from saskatoon

http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/f-taping...QCatIdZ110QQKeywordZtapingQQisSearchFormZtrue


----------

